# Preparation for hedgie



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

O.k. So next week I am going shopping for my hedgehog. Am I missing anything? Or do you recommend anything,? Thanks. I am not getting a heat source, my room is very warm. (Low 70's)

-Innova adult wheight management cat food
-water and food dishes
-supplies to make a bucket wheel
-hideaway (I get a snuggle sack from the breeder) 
-thermometer
-fleece liner
-large sterlite tub for cage

If you guys have any suggestion of where I get most of these things for a good price and your advice on this that would be a great help. Thanks!


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

I priced stuff to make my own wheel....it's cheaper to just purchase a carolina storm wheel and I suggest the one with the litter pan that fits underneath. I think is was like $25


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

And don't forget entertainment! toys, tubes, ect!


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Shipping for the Carolina storm bucket wheel is way way way expensive to where I live. I wish I could afford it but my dad has all the tools, nuts, etc. so we just need to buy a bucket from Home Depot we found one that was $3 so I'm going to stick to making one myself. Also, my neighbor has a PVC cutter so I'll use that. Thanks for the suggestion though

I have a tube, and a TP roll for toys.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

If you can, I would suggest getting more than one fleece liner (if you haven't already). Babies poop A LOT, so their liners can get pretty dirty. Also, more than one cozy sack could be good too!


----------



## nighstar (Mar 31, 2014)

- treats to award good behavior (mealworms, crickets, etc)
- carrier (if you don't already have one)
- nail clippers (unless you intend to use ones you have)
- soft (microfiber) towels for handling the scared hedgehog + drying
- toothbrush (for baths)
- cage?


----------



## PricklePrincess (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd get something to go under the wheel, like a plastic pan or something like that. You definitely want to keep litter or paper towels under the wheel so the fleece doesn't have to be washed daily. I actually use the top of a plastic storage container and it works great! the wheel fits nicely and there is plenty of room for paper towels. And add litter to your list if you haven't yet! A paper-based litter is best


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

For the litter I was planning on using a paper towel to save money. I would replace it often, orfourse. :$


----------



## wafflebandit (Mar 17, 2014)

Personally, I prefer a different cat food. And I'm starting my baby with kitten food. I'm not sure how the weight control would work for a hedgie. I mean, think about it. It's designed to maintain a cat's weight, not a hedgehog's.


----------



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

wafflebandit said:


> Personally, I prefer a different cat food. And I'm starting my baby with kitten food. I'm not sure how the weight control would work for a hedgie. I mean, think about it. It's designed to maintain a cat's weight, not a hedgehog's.


"Weight control" usually just means the food is lower in fat, which is what you want with hedgehogs. The food OP has chosen is on the list of recommended foods here http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html, so I would think that would be fine.

One thing to consider, though, is that it's usually recommended to have a few different foods that you mix together to feed them. Hedgehogs can be very picky, and you don't want to be feeding them just one type of food and have the formula change and the hedgehog refuse to eat anything at all. I've seen posts on here about that happening fairly frequently.


----------



## wafflebandit (Mar 17, 2014)

My breeder gave me a ziploc bag of the food she uses, and I've been doing a half and half mix so that she swaps over easier. Maybe you could try that.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 31, 2014)

i'm using Royal Canin Kitten/Baby Cat mixed with some japanese hedgie food (which he seems to hate) for my hedgie.... nothing from the list of recommended foods is available here and the RC Kitten was as close to the percentage recommends that i could find, sadly.....

so far he likes the RC Kitten and his poo has been ok.


----------

